# Another new game to try....Countdown Conundrums!



## ♥sparklequeen♥ (Feb 6, 2007)

*Hi all! Sad though i am, i thought of this in bed last night!

Anagrams!

I dont think it matters how long/short they are - unlike the countdown conundrums that have to be 9 letters. Might be a bit easier then. See what you think 

I'll got first (obviously!)

eisnwhadcs*


----------



## danlau (May 16, 2005)

SANDWICHES 

WAHOOO !!

ok try this ...  FUDCITYLIF


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Difficulty

LEPONETEH


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Telephone

OMHUMROS


----------



## poppy05 (Apr 10, 2006)

mushroom

HREGTPAEL


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

telegraph  ?

NWOIIDENTA


----------



## kia (Jun 9, 2004)

nationwide

ILNOOSUT


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Solution

oclotsina


----------



## kia (Jun 9, 2004)

Locations

ICSTARTI


----------



## danlau (May 16, 2005)

ARTISTIC

PUNTSOONICM


----------



## kia (Jun 9, 2004)

Consumption?

RATELPYOIXPAM


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥ (Feb 6, 2007)

*Approximately

inroadcity*


----------



## YorkshireSue (Jan 26, 2006)

*Dictionary*

Oarcoifingtun


----------



## Lorna (Apr 8, 2004)

Configuration

A BE OFFENCE


----------



## kia (Jun 9, 2004)

Is it one word??


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥ (Feb 6, 2007)

*The only thing i can come up with is 'bean coffee' is that right? 

I'll wait and see before i post another *


----------



## Lorna (Apr 8, 2004)

The word was coffeebean so sparkle queen you were nearly right


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥ (Feb 6, 2007)

*aawww, nearly! 

specimenrevho*


----------



## YorkshireSue (Jan 26, 2006)

COMPREHENSIVE

Good one, that! 

Casesreciso


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Accessorise

lifetryit


----------



## Lorna (Apr 8, 2004)

fertility

rulsstiaviv


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥ (Feb 6, 2007)

*survivalist

garentmarenre*


----------



## Lorna (Apr 8, 2004)

rearrangement

soeteldanc


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥ (Feb 6, 2007)

*Adolescent

tapedeers*


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

desperate

chicalolo


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥ (Feb 6, 2007)

*Alcoholic 

radssherries
 *


----------



## kia (Jun 9, 2004)

Hairdressers

REVOIDRP


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥ (Feb 6, 2007)

*Provider

blahmess*


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

shambles

monurcund


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥ (Feb 6, 2007)

*Conundrum 

machyellon *


----------



## kia (Jun 9, 2004)

melancholy

SOURREECS


----------



## Lorna (Apr 8, 2004)

resources

turtsyhtrow


----------



## poppy05 (Apr 10, 2006)

trustworthy

YHHNOYPAERPT


----------



## *katie* (Nov 9, 2004)

hypnotherapy

sideaarp


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

paradise

inotafromin


----------



## Lorna (Apr 8, 2004)

information

lioihpybbarg


----------



## AliR (Nov 13, 2005)

bibliography

lralmoiad


----------



## Lorna (Apr 8, 2004)

armadillo

gubelbmub


----------



## jessiejay (Aug 5, 2005)

bubble gum

pdlroaio


----------



## Lorna (Apr 8, 2004)

polaroid

kniyalilat


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥ (Feb 6, 2007)

*Alkalinity

Flippin' 'eck Lorna, that was hard! 

rampgignorm*


----------



## jessiejay (Aug 5, 2005)

programming

tapertrolia


----------



## kia (Jun 9, 2004)

proletariat 

vneetimronn


----------



## jessiejay (Aug 5, 2005)

environment


eosuciddu


----------



## AliR (Nov 13, 2005)

deciduous

saylhodi


----------



## Lorna (Apr 8, 2004)

holidays

unnudmroc


----------



## clucky chick (Mar 24, 2006)

conundrum

caltesaro


----------



## AliR (Nov 13, 2005)

escalator

baliactdre


----------



## clucky chick (Mar 24, 2006)

calibrated

themigarn


----------



## AliR (Nov 13, 2005)

nightmare


beanvirtterae


----------



## YorkshireSue (Jan 26, 2006)

invertabrate

Related Penis

(Its an anagram, trust me!)


----------



## YorkshireSue (Jan 26, 2006)

I've got a horrible feeling that I worked this out wrong and whats worse - I can't even remember myself what the word was!!  

I'm so sorry, shall we just pretend I never posted 'Related Penis'!?

Here's another..... and I promise its right this time!  

ytlocnevnei

Sorry again!


----------



## lena (Mar 5, 2006)

conveniently    

and if you EVER remember what Related Penis was Sue, you have to tell us!

stroviliquent


----------



## jessiejay (Aug 5, 2005)

ventriloquist


osnicepuri


----------



## Miss_Moneypenny (May 6, 2007)

pernicious?

labrewwerho


----------



## Lorna (Apr 8, 2004)

wheelbarrow

Pelican Decoy


----------

